# Any suggestions for Protection from Oyster Beds for Gheenoe?



## martinmarinedesign (May 30, 2009)

The area I fish has tons of oyster beds. Check out the photo I have attached.  I would like to protect the bottom of the Gheenoe while not sacrificing speed.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Wings lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

To find 'em, you gotta grind 'em... ;D

Coat the bottom of your hull with a mix of graphite, silica and epoxy
previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1260141982


----------



## crozb (Sep 17, 2007)

There's a product call steel flex that a friend of mine uses on airboats. It's a 2 part epoxy runs about $50 a gallon.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Damnn Bro that looks like where I fish! ;D You wouldn't happen to be in SC. Your boat is a tool to catch fish dont be afraid to use it . Like he said to find- you gotta grind.


----------



## martinmarinedesign (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions! I am going to go with the epoxy and graphite combination. A good friend who builds boats suggested the exact same thing. He has used this combo on his custom boat, fishing the same area I do and says it has worked great for two years now. 

Hey Swampfox, I typically fish around the Broad River near Beaufort SC. Do you fish this area often?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I knew it!! That looks like the war zone I am used too. Yeah I do fish the Broad for tarpon. I got a few good spots down there. I mainly fish alittle north of Charlsetown in the Bulls Bay area. I moved to Sc from Fla and barely had a scratch on my trolling motor. Now I barely have paint on it from those damn oysters. But that is where the fish are at.


----------



## martinmarinedesign (May 30, 2009)

Thats funny about the trolling motor! The one on my Maverick was perfect and only after a few trips, it is all scraped up. As you know, at half tide most of the oyster beds are fully covered and lurking just inches below the surface. You can't see them! Looks like I will be putting the epoxy graphite mix on the trolling motors too!


----------



## martinmarinedesign (May 30, 2009)

Swampfox, how does the fishing in Bull's Bay compare to the Broad River, Dawes Island, Cheechessee area?


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Well thats where most of the "flats" guides in SC are at if that tells you anything. I have been fishing the area on and off since the mid 90s. There are definitely some "holes" that are great in the winter when they school. And I am talking BIG schools as in 200. Which sounds cool but it is actually very hard to get a hook up. But it still will make your knees shake everytime you see em coming at you. I am sure theres some good spots down you way I just havent spent much time redfishing the area. I only make the trip down during peak tarpon season. We get poons in Bulls Bay but its hit and miss. But everytime I go down your way I always find em. I just dont always catch em.


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

I used kevlar felt on the Peenoe I used to own.  Still being used by my brother-in-law.  He ties this boat to a tractor and drags it around to launch over an oyster shore.  Horrible abuse but the kevlar has worked. Just search for "kevlar felt" or "kevlar felt skid plates"


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

First, stay off them.

Second, the graphite is more for weeds. Aluminum powder is for abrasion. West systems has aluminum powder.

http://www.westsystem.com/ss/product-selection-chart/

Meade has tried almost every concoction you could imagine.


----------



## martinmarinedesign (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the kevlar felt pads KO! 

Thanks to you too Ducknut! I do my best to stay off of the oysters but it's impossible!


----------

